# Tune & install results



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

I just got back from Speed Inc. yesterday.(www.ls1speed.com) I had JBA headers installed and a dyno tune. I also have the Lingenfelter intake kit. I'm happy with the service I received and with my results. 
I noticed quite a difference while driving home. The additional power IS noticeable. And it sounds great. 
Also, on the way home I bought some shades for my plates. I saw these on a GTO at the Speed shop and had to have them.
The last two pics are before I added the shades. Click on the before and after pics together and compare them.
Is that an improvement or what!

That last upload is my dyno run results. I'm right at 360 HP & torque. I'm guessing that before I had this all done I was around 335 or 340.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

How much power do you have? I also have jba shorties, but instead of the lpe intake I have the k&n so I am really curious on the numbers you got. If you got the silver ceramic headers, I was really surprised to find out that you can actually touch the headers an hour after shutdown without getting burned.


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

socal gto said:


> How much power do you have? I also have jba shorties, but instead of the lpe intake I have the k&n so I am really curious on the numbers you got. If you got the silver ceramic headers, I was really surprised to find out that you can actually touch the headers an hour after shutdown without getting burned.



I added the info to my post. What do you think of those before and after shots?


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I look forward to my tune to see how I do now. I think that the plate covers look pretty good, but for my personal preference I would not use any cover. I am not sure if the tinted cover will do it, but I ssee alot of people with the clear ones on that have yellowed or cracked.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

tinted cover = another reason to pull you over


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Yep, it's illegal in almost every state to put ANYTHING over your license plate, even if it's CLEAR (which seems a bit silly)...but I can understand why they don't want you doing it since it could decrease the reflectivity of the plate and make those evil little cameras above the stoplights useless.


----------

